# Configuration imprimante via box Numericable



## Defcon (18 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Après quelques heures de prise de tête sur ce problème et plusieurs recherches sur la toile, je me décide à venir exposer mon problème sur MacGeneration en espérant que quelqu'un ai une solution.

J'ai récupéré il y a peu mon imprimante réseau Dell 1320c de mon bureau à mon domicile. Vu que je n'avais pas d'imprimante chez moi, je me suis dis que j'allais l'installer et ainsi m'éviter quelques déplacements.

Cependant je ne trouve aucun moyen d'installer cette imprimante sur mon iMac en wifi. J'ai branché par le biais d'un câble ethernet l'imprimante à mon boîtier Numericable - modèle CastleNet 100M, puis j'ai installé les drivers de l'imprimante sur ma machine.

En me rendant dans le panneau "Imprimantes et Fax" des Préférences Systèmes, je me suis rendu dans l'onglet "IP" et j'ai entré l'adresse IP que j'ai trouvé sur la page d'administration de ma box (sous forme 192.168.0.xx), lors de cette première tentative et après quelques instants, le Mac a bien trouvé l'imprimante et j'ai pu l'ajouter sans aucun problème à la liste d'imprimantes disponibles.

Toutefois, lors d'un premier test avec un document Page, le travail a bien été envoyé vers l'imprimante d'après la fenêtre de statut de l'impression, mais dans la liste des imprimantes disponibles, l'imprimante est restée en état "Inactif".

J'ai par conséquent décidé de supprimer l'imprimante et de l'installer à nouveau selon la même procédure. Le hic c'est qu'en entrant exactement la même adresse IP, l'imprimante n'apparaît plus du tout dans le menu déroulant.

Voilà où j'en suis après deux heures de recherches, de tests, de prises de tête. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller vers la procédure à suivre, je lui en serais très reconnaissant.

Merci par avance,


Fred


----------

